# Sores on vulva,stumped



## kguthrie (Jan 13, 2019)

Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?
I took my does to get bred and in 2 weeks got pink eye and scabby eyes ,but the most concerning are these sores,they were worse than this picture.The sores &scabs are on their vulvas and up their tails. 
My vet was kind of stumped as well, he said the girls just had never been exposed to anything and had no immunity since they have always been healthy and in a closed herd since birth. Soo when they went to this farm they got EVERYTHING.I did learn my lesson from all of this and will now just buy my own buck...but

I have never seen this before ....

I've searched through all my books, called my goat friends,googled, yada yada and I am still confused


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 13, 2019)

Can you vet do a biopsy and send it off for testing to see what it is? Do you have a college/university with a verterinary school near you that you could take the goat to?  https://cvm.missouri.edu/


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2019)

I know almost nothing about sore mouth - but I do know it can cause sores on places other than the mouth...udder, vulva, feet.  You might want to do some research on that subject.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2019)

Yikes!  I think you should seek another consult and one that is goat savvy,



kguthrie said:


> My vet was kind of stumped as well, he said the girls just had never been exposed to anything and had no immunity since they have always been healthy and in a closed herd since birth


SMH (not at you)
Yeah, that is just called a communicable disease.  Many people do use stud service and are from closed herds and do not contract disease. 
It may be orf but there are other serious diseases that can cause these issues. It will be important for you to find out WHAT it is because she is bred. Also before you bring a buck in for future. 

Sorry you are dealing with this.  Sadly this happens to many when using a stud of unknown background. Glad you will be getting your own buck in the future. 

What breed?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 13, 2019)

Yuck! That looks awful. Seems like there was a discussion with similar physical symptoms a few years ago and  Ecthyma was the consensus on that one but I haven't been able to find the thread.


----------

